# North Midland Meet; 22nd November



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do we have a meet before this year is over? There is a mega nice Indian Restaurant in Bollington 
http://www.viceroyindian.com/homepage2.htm

Or, alternatively, the postcode for sat navs: SK10 5RF; 22 Ingersley Road

What do you think, people? Who is up for this  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

*Definites for the 22nd November are:*
Dani x1
John x1
Gill x1
Eric & Gilli
Jonathan & Emma
Nick&Julie x2
Roger&Julia x2
Jane & Richard
Sean
Les
Matt
Richard&Kate

*The table is now booked for 8 pm *  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
If you want to be part of this lovely evening, please let me know now [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Long time, no speak - how are you ?

At the moment I'm pretty easy on all the dates - this is my first Christmas Party request so well done for thinking ahead !!

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Long time, no speak - how are you ?
> 
> ...


Hi Jonathan,

I'm just back from a week in frost/ice in the Alps and [smiley=sunny.gif] and +20C in Berlin: nice contrast 

And I guess I still owe you an absoluTTe with a picture of a certain topless speedster on the ridge road :wink:

So lets see if we can arouse some interest in a x-mas curry :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dani,

I can make the 23th November for sure, can't do 13th December but possibly can do 20th December but unsure about that one.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, that makes 3 curry fans so far  
Lets see if there are some more out there 8)

Oops, we are already 4. I forgot Eric :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

13th December looks ok for us and we may be ok for 20th December.

Looking forward to it already.

See you soon.

Steve, Caz and Nat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> 13th December looks ok for us and we may be ok for 20th December.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

how about 23rd November then?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Me and Julie are free on the 23rd.

Nick


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Dani,

I can come on the 23rd November. Be a nice change from all the turkey etc.......

Be nice to see you again. 

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT-Minxx said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I can come on the 23rd November. Be a nice change from all the turkey etc.......
> 
> ...


Hi Gill,

of course you are most welcome   

Looks like the 23rd November is the day then 8)

I will put names on the first page now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Me and Julie are free on the 23rd.
> 
> Nick


Excellent Nick and Julie


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be alone Dani, no Dave.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT-Minxx said:


> I will be alone Dani, no Dave.


Ok Gill, I'll correct that on post 1 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can you please check your diaries: I made a mistake with the date :? :roll: 
I was thinking SATURDAY, 22nd November but I first posted the date of SUNDAY (23rd Nov) initially

To me, Saturday will be better but if peeps are now set on Sunday, 23rd November, I'm happy to do this :?:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry Dani, cannot do the 22nd November. I work all day on a Saturday! 

Gill


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

22nd is best for me, as Im now going to portugal for a week on the 23rd !!

Don't you just love trying to organise these things !!!

I'm a +1 or x2 or whatever it is, Emma will be in tow !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT-Minxx said:


> Sorry Dani, cannot do the 22nd November. I work all day on a Saturday!
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill,

let us wait and see what everyone else wants to do ,,,,, as I said, I'm o.k. to keep it to Sunday. Perhaps slightly earlier than I had in mind? Perhaps at 5pm or so?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> 22nd is best for me, as Im now going to portugal for a week on the 23rd !!
> 
> ...


Excellent Jonathan  
[and Emma is the nicest tow I've ever come across :wink: :roll: ]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Me and julie are ok for the 22nd.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Me and julie are ok for the 22nd.
> 
> Nick


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] 
Sounds good Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Dani,

Saturday 22nd would be a definite for me. Sunday 23rd would be a maybe.
Just gotta look at where Macclesfield is on a map. :lol: :?:

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can make 22nd November no problem


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I better update the first page then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Saturday 22nd would be a definite for me. Sunday 23rd would be a maybe.
> Just gotta look at where Macclesfield is on a map. :lol: :?:
> ...


Let's go for the Saturday then, Sean 

How many of you are there going to be?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Going to be by myself again on this one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > V6 SRS said:
> ...


Cheer up Sean  It's always best to be oneself :wink: 8)


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Very glad to confirm that I now can attend the curry evening!!!!!!!

Many thanks to Dani!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Dont worry Sean, I will be alone this time too. Dave got a track day on the 23rd, so will getting ready for that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT-Minxx said:


> Very glad to confirm that I now can attend the curry evening!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks to Dani!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Dont worry Sean, I will be alone this time too. Dave got a track day on the 23rd, so will getting ready for that.


Woo-hoo :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

You're on the "definite" list, Gill :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dani Where ya been hiding? 8) Put me down ( for the meal not as in dead [smiley=skull.gif] )I can make any date so far. [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Hi Dani Where ya been hiding? 8) Put me down ( for the meal not as in dead [smiley=skull.gif] )I can make any date so far. [smiley=wings.gif]


Hi Les,
who's been hiding here then :wink: :roll:

Consider yourself being put down by me now [smiley=rifle.gif] :lol: :lol:

btw, how many of you are there going to be?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani Where ya been hiding? 8) Put me down ( for the meal not as in dead [smiley=skull.gif] )I can make any date so far. [smiley=wings.gif]
> ...


Re how many of ME are there going to be ermmmm. At the last count I am but one person, singular, one of, one off, :roll: As to how many maybe coming with me now thats adifferent question :idea: I will let you ASAP as I havent decided if or who to bring as yet. Any suggestions Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> As to how many maybe coming with me now thats adifferent question :idea: I will let you ASAP as I havent decided if or who to bring as yet. Any suggestions Dani :wink:


Well, have you found this lady yet, Les :roll: 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=121873

She may be happy if you'd ask her out :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > As to how many maybe coming with me now thats adifferent question :idea: I will let you ASAP as I havent decided if or who to bring as yet. Any suggestions Dani :wink:
> ...


Noooo Dani 3s more than enough well for the moment at least [smiley=argue.gif] Why did you have anybody special in mind?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Why did you have anybody special in mind?


Perhaps someone you can light a candle for? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you have anybody special in mind?
> ...


Oi now thats below the belt :twisted: Anyway I hear hes taken :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Is he? He's never told me


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]
Is he? He's never told me [/quote]

Now why would he want to tell you? :roll: Dark horse or John H come to think of it so are you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is he? He's never told me [/quote]

Now why would he want to tell you? :roll: Dark horse or John H come to think of it so are you :wink:[/quote]

Oh the divine :roll: 
You must be talking Alister Crawly's Tarot cards now: the Knight of Swords :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Is he? He's never told me


 Now why would he want to tell you? :roll: Dark horse or John H come to think of it so are you :wink:[/quote]
Oh the divine :roll: 
You must be talking Alister Crawly's Tarot cards now: the Knight of Swords :roll: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Na I never play cards nor talk to them I have a mirror for that 
[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What is he smoking ?? :wink:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> What is he smoking ??


Was just wondering that myself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oi butt out you lot :twisted: So what if I am smoking a mixture of camel dung, laxatives and gun powder its the season of the firework init [smiley=bomb.gif] Anyway you should ask Dani the same question as you just wouldnt believe the mixture what she smokes :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> Oi butt out you lot :twisted: So what if I am smoking a mixture of camel dung, laxatives and gun powder its the season of the firework init [smiley=bomb.gif] Anyway you should ask Dani the same question as you just wouldnt believe the mixture what she smokes :roll:


Interesting mix, roll your own ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Oi butt out you lot :twisted: So what if I am smoking a mixture of camel dung, laxatives and gun powder its the season of the firework init [smiley=bomb.gif] Anyway you should ask Dani the same question as you just wouldnt believe the mixture what she smokes :roll:


Better keep that mix away from naked flames Les  . You might go up in a puff of doo dar! Besides I didn't think you smoked camel's - I heard you found it was cheaper to roll up your own :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK enough already back on topic please. [smiley=toilet.gif] But I think one of my above posts struck a cord with John :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Oi butt out you lot :twisted: So what if I am smoking a mixture of camel dung, laxatives and gun powder its the season of the firework init [smiley=bomb.gif] Anyway you should ask Dani the same question as you just wouldnt believe the mixture what she smokes :roll:
> ...


Mine is a mixture of brown, yellow, green, sometimes blue or red :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After this weekend how can we miss another TT food event , put us down for two


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> After this weekend how can we miss another TT food event , put us down for two


Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!! I've added you to the list.
See you botha week on Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the number is growing steadily 

We now also have Richard, a real petrol head (sorry Richard :roll: :wink: ) and his, wife, Kate coming 8)

Anyone wanting to meet at my house for a pre-dinner drink, I suggest you'll be here around 7pm'ish. Let me know and I'll PM my addy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jonathan,

here is something for you :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=126840

Sorry, it just had to be done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, anyone else wanting to join us for a most delicious meal then?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

That brings back memories !!! The erupting volcano - my first "proper" run in the TT and I thought I'd broke the quattro or something, it was only 3 weeks old.

Looking forward to meeting old and new faces alike - it's been too long. Not sure where this place is Dani so me and Emma will probably be at yours for some pre drinks and will follow you there in my new "pocket rocket" - yup, the porka has left the building sadly 

Im sure Davidg or Les will be along soon to redicule me but I shall be bringing the mighty [smiley=drummer.gif] ......Mini Cooper S [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mosschops said:


> That brings back memories !!! The erupting volcano - my first "proper" run in the TT and I thought I'd broke the quattro or something, it was only 3 weeks old.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting old and new faces alike - it's been too long. Not sure where this place is Dani so me and Emma will probably be at yours for some pre drinks and will follow you there in my new "pocket rocket" - yup, the porka has left the building sadly
> 
> Im sure Davidg or Les will be along soon to redicule me but I shall be bringing the mighty [smiley=drummer.gif] ......Mini Cooper S [smiley=pimp2.gif]


Nowt wrong with Minis ,at least now ours is water tight again .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> me and Emma will probably be at yours for some pre drinks and will follow you there [smiley=pimp2.gif]


Excellent 

And as Andrew said, nothing wrong with Minis [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dani, I'll have another TT following me over now. Roger and Julia will be coming with me and Julie for food.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrillianTT 

I've now changed numbers to 19 at the Viceroy


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani,

Sorry for my slow response......

We were out of the UK for a month, and since we got back, I've had major problems with the planning dept and the builder........ I think we have dug down deep enough for a short cut back to Oz.........

We can't make this date, but hope you have a great night, and sink a cold one or two for me.

Jonathan, porker gone !!! is the mini a tin or rag top ? I bet it has go-slower stripes..... :lol:

See you all soon, Ian. 
( PS....in an oil-burner until the new year.......)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Ian,

we'll have to have a repeat curry in the new year as neither Davidg nor Alan-B nor SimonS nor Steve TT-Law can make it

Watch out for the TT-Race on here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like we aren't coming ,combination of factors.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Just confirmation we will see you about 7 ish tomorrow at yours !! Looking forward to it and I've checked the Menu and it's Jonathan friendly - just need to decide if Im having Chicken or Steak......Chips with everything 

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Just confirmation we will see you about 7 ish tomorrow at yours !! Looking forward to it and I've checked the Menu and it's Jonathan friendly - just need to decide if Im having Chicken or Steak......Chips with everything
> 
> Jonathan


  And I will ask the chef to prepare loads of vegetables for you :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you tomorrow


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

See you tonight Danni I will come to yours first. Not sure if I have your address and post code in my sat nav so can you PM me it please. Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> See you tonight Danni I will come to yours first. Not sure if I have your address and post code in my sat nav so can you PM me it please. Thanks.


GreaTT stuff, Les 

PM is on it's way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you all tonight [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking forward to it Dani!!

See you later!!

Gill [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT-Minxx said:


> Looking forward to it Dani!!
> 
> See you later!!
> 
> Gill [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


See you soon, Gill


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Good to see everyone last night. Faces old and new.  
Journey home flew by and I arrived safe and sound at 00:30 which was 39 minutes ahead of what TomTom had predicted. :wink:

TomTom certainly took me on some interesting roads. To get me from the A54 to the A515, it used a little unnumbered road called Grin Low Road. That was fun, just the sort of road you'd want on a night cruise.

Thanks to Dani for organising everything and letting me bale early. Hope to see everyone at the next one.

Sean.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An excellent nosh up! Great to see everyone again! Driving there and back is half the fun  and good that it was dry for a change after I'd cleaned the car. It was quite mesmerizing watching the strange dust clouds kicked up from the freshly salted roads [smiley=dizzy2.gif]. Glad I didn't have to wash that off again :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great nosh up and very reasonable priced as well. Thanks for arranging Dani and thanks to everyone who came and made is it such a enjoyable evening.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming. It was great to see so many of you there 

Even though I've been a few times to the Viceroy the quality of the food never fails to impress me [smiley=chef.gif]

Sean, I know the Grinlow road very well and there is a very nice pub near by  
Guess I shoud sort a cruise around that area soon!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for organising this Dani - I know it can't have been easy just recovering from flu


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry we couldn't make it ,not the best of weeks for us


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

John-H said:


> Driving there and back is half the fun


You can say that again!!  I was struggling to keep up with you on the way back! Good job is wasn't wet!

Thanks Dani for organising! Good food and GreaTT company. I will try and make it less than a year before my next event this time!!! 

Cheers

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tt_kid said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Driving there and back is half the fun
> ...


Nice meeting you Matt. Keep an eye on the events forum for more exciting :roll: outtings in and around the NW/Chesire area. Also the IOM event next year the last was something else. NO SPEED limits outside the towns there. Yaoooooooo.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

tt_kid said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Driving there and back is half the fun
> ...


It's a familiar route but I thought you were pushing me from behind :lol: . Hope to see you again soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> tt_kid said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Not quite right John, twas me at the back pushing Matt to push you. :wink:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Dani, thanks for organising the meal last night. I enjoyed mine, even though I had to stick to a steak this time. 

Look forward to trying a curry next time I hope. :wink:

Nice to see lots of familiar faces again and nice to meet new faces there too. 

Hope you will soon be feeling better.

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad you all enjoyed yourselves. I certainly did!! Especially the part with the "water pistol" errr car horn :lol: :roll: :wink:



TT-Minxx said:


> Dani, thanks for organising the meal last night. I enjoyed mine, even though I had to stick to a steak this time.
> 
> Look forward to trying a curry next time I hope. :wink:
> 
> ...


Well I had a long day of rest today, Gill, and I'm sorry my mind was completely blank when I walked into the Viceroy last night


----------

